

Korean musicians must export or starve - JumpCrisscross
http://www.economist.com/node/21560605

======
MengYuanLong
I'm surprised by the article's premise. I was just in SK and everywhere I went
Psy was on the radio. I wonder if that is the same pricing package.

I am hard pressed to believe his fans wouldn't by some sort of paraphernalia,
booklet, or ticket to support him. Further, it seemed there were lots of
concerts available for music fans. Certainly in both Korea and China it is
extremely common to be involved with the marketing of lots of products
(whereas in America it seems frowned upon).

Though the emphasis of the article is on 'lesser known artists' in which case
I think they probably have a hard time everywhere.

By the way, if you need fast internet Seoul is amazing! I easily hit over 4
mb/s on a torrent transfer.

